# swap image not working in IE



## robhon (Mar 7, 2006)

I have designed a simple photo gallery at:
http://www.villainmenorca.com/the_castle/gallery.htm

Click on the thumbnails and the image is displayed on the left. This works fien in IE and Firefox. However when the plans link at the bottom is clicked opening a new browser window the swap images on the exisiting page no longer work, they create a blank space!!!!

This only happens on IE, Firefox works fine. I am sure there must be a solution but can't work it out!!

Any advice?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

That's very strange. 

Unfortunately, I have no experience with java... try making another browser window pop up without a PDF link in it. Perhaps the java engine and Acrobat are clashing somehow?


----------



## robhon (Mar 7, 2006)

Have sorted it. The link I used for the thumbnails was "javascript:void(0)". This works fine on Firefox, but on IE if you open up a new window it no longer displays the swapimage when the thumbnail is clicked. You have to link to "#" and then it works!!


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Sweet, good to hear that you fixed the problem.


----------



## seth18 (Oct 24, 2007)

how can i fix javascript:void(0)? i cant access other options for a certain site, coz it always shows up everytime i click a tab


----------

